# Dead pixel hospital lodge, Worcestershire, March 2013.



## Lucky Pants (Mar 4, 2013)

Maternity/mental health hospital Worcestershire March 2013.

This Hospital was built in 1929 as a Maternity Hospital. In later years it was proposed that the area adjacent would be developed into a center for disabled and mentally ill children to work together with Lea Castle hospital, however this idea was seen as innapropriate right next to a maternity hospital so plans where squashed...instead further buildings/hostals/assesment units where arrected for the use of mentally ill adults with in the community, also on site is a mortuary., an isolation clinic and a lodge.

I had no idea on the history so copied from Ninja Kittens report hope you don't mind, and that report can be seen here :- http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20869#.UTUXe1ehSM0

Been looking to visit for a age now even when walking passed it with the family and seeing a access point, wanting to jump the fence and have a mooch but the look on my other half's face told me not to, as this was a family trip not a urbex jaunt, but the temptation was there none the less , "ha ha see ya kids daddy found something else to do" while bounding over a fence, that would've gone down well .

Anyway got there in the end, a solo vist on the way back from another explore, looks a lot more chaved from when NK went and no police for me, was a pretty relaxed explore.





























































Thanks for taking the time to look .​


----------



## MrDan (Mar 4, 2013)

Not one I've heard of before actually, looks really interesting, even if a little chavved, no where near too far gone.
Your photos really do make me want to visit places.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 4, 2013)

Great pics pal,was here a few months ago....still got the horses dotted around outside?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 4, 2013)

skankypants said:


> Great pics pal,was here a few months ago....still got the horses dotted around outside?



Thanks mate  did nt see any horses you thinking Lea Castle Hospital ?.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah sorry,,i thought it was on same site as Lea Castle....looks realy intresting..


----------



## mookster (Mar 4, 2013)

looks good this place, one to be checked out soon...


----------



## Cachewoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely photo's, nailed it.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 5, 2013)

Fantastic photography with some nice processing!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 5, 2013)

Amazing photos! Nice one


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 5, 2013)

Mint!! Excellent shots mate !! Gotta check that one out now, hope your up for seconds when we down


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ace report & photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 5, 2013)

*Bostin that is Mr Pants!! I was born here...*


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweetness personified mate


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 5, 2013)

Chaved it may be...but its still a mighty fine looking explore!


----------



## sonyes (Mar 5, 2013)

Great looking place, and the pictures are fantastic!!


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 6, 2013)

love pic 3 mate great shots


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 6, 2013)

Fantastic shots! Have to see this place and soon!


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 7, 2013)

another one to the list, loving the office shot, wekk done


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cracking shots. I like the last pic, you can still see the grease marks on the chairs from the residents heads rested.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice to see this place again, been a few times, sure is a nice and chilled splore!

Cheers for posting them up, great shots as always


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 12, 2013)

Isnt it strange that in so many derelict hospitals, there is an electronic organ tucked away. Many of these are collectors items these days. Nice to see them, but also sad in a way too.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 12, 2013)

agree with zero - looks a good explore does that


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 12, 2013)

Some Great pictures


----------

